
Current location/maps APIs are inadequate to build tracking features - kdeorah
https://blog.hypertrack.io/2016/10/12/location-maps-inadequate/
======
mabbo
This isn't so much a blog post as it is an advertisement.

------
tadeegan
This API seems... creepy.

~~~
kdeorah
Device OS grants access to location only with user permission and lets them
know when it is continuous. What am I missing?

------
efields
Give it time.

